# tetrahymena?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Elderly female guppy has developed a light discoloration on the side of her body with scales starting to stick up in that area. today has developed 'plaques' on her tail and caudal fin. currently in quarantine. she is about 2 years old. Still eats ok but is starting to get thin.

I was reading a fish magazine today and there is research being done on treating tetrahymena. a couple of products seem promising.


----------

